# Hp zv6181ea

## yellowhat

Hi all.

In the coming days my father will give me his old hp zv6181ea, so I decided to install a ~x86 version of gentoo on it.

I am preparing a stage 3 on my desktop pc, but I have few question:

1)  Advice on configuration such as wifi, kernel (vanilla-sources), make.conf, partition (I will use separted partion for distfiles and portage tree, tmpdir on ram)

This is my starting make.conf:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

# Directory

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/dist/distfiles"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/dist/local"

# Portage option

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch unmerge-orphans"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose" 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

# Mirror

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://gentoo.binarycompass.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# USE

#------------------------

USE="   3dnow a52 alsa branding cairo cdda cddb cdr

   dbus dvd exif ffmpeg gif gnome gtk hddtemp jpeg

   lame mad mp3 mpeg nautilus ogg opengl png quicktime 

   rar smp sse sse2 svg theora tiff twolame

   udev usb win32codecs X x264 xcb xv xvid -qt3 -qt4 -kde"

#-------------------------

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="it"

# Layman

# source /usr/portage/dist/local/layman/make.conf
```

2) I am looking for a light DE, any desktop-effects are well accepted, what about E17?

3) How can I copy the created stage 3 on my desktop pc to laptop through ethernet or wifi using a live distro?

This is the laptop:

```
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ / 2.2 GHz

RAM:   1,5 GB

HD: 160GB

Video: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M

Wifi: Broadcom 4318
```

Thanks

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

>  How can I copy the created stage 3 on my desktop pc to laptop through ethernet or wifi using a live distro? 
> 
> 

 

How about rsync?

```
rsync -avHA /mnt/stage3/ root@000.000.0.00:/mnt/gentoo/
```

Note the trailing "/" on the end of each directory. This is important. Obviously replace the 000's with the right ip address.

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Advice on configuration such as wifi, kernel (vanilla-sources), make.conf, partition (I will use separted partion for distfiles and portage tree, tmpdir on ram) 
> 
> 

 

You should select the desktop profile which sets most of the USE flags you need.

I'd definately take a look at wifi support for your card before you configure your kernel and determine if you should use broadcom-sta or the in kernel B43 driver. They require conflicting options in the kernel so you can't set it up for both.

There's a wifi USE flag you might want to set. On my system it looks like firefox and xulrunner use it according to equery. Also there is a laptop USE flag but I think all it does is pull in pm-utils.

For LDFLAGS, by setting in make.conf like that, you are overriding the default ones not just adding to them, not sure if you are aware of that, maybe you did it intentionally. If not you want to do this:

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu" 
```

Note that "--as-needed" is enabled by default now.

Can't really think of anything else right now. I use xfce4 mostly for DE, can't comment on e17, never used it.

----------

## yellowhat

Ok, I have changed LDFLAGS, for wifi I think that this: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/B43 should be good.

But what about DE and partitioning?

----------

## yellowhat

I have decided to try E17 from enlightenment overlay,

But I have few trouble:

1) How can I set my keyboard layout (italian) in E17?

2) I have set kernel and emerged b43-firmware for wifi, it is working but how can I use it with connman gadget?

3) How can I disable at boot to dhcp via ethernet cable?

Thanks

----------

## rh1

Can't help you with the first 2, for #3, take a look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815423-start-0.html

----------

## yellowhat

Thanks. Worked very well.

For other 2 questions any ideas_

----------

## yellowhat

Troubles seems to be solved, It runs like hell   :Very Happy: 

But I have a new question for you:

Now I want to create a shared folder between my workstation (server) and laptop (client) using nfs, so I installed nfs-utils, added nfs to runlevel, added shared folder in /etc/exports (for workstation) and in /etc/fstab (for laptop).

The problem is that the shared folder are mounted using ip address, so they can change depending on witch one is connect before so every time I have to change ip in exports and fstab.

Is there a way to tell him only hostname for both exports and fstab instead of ip address?

Thanks

----------

## yellowhat

If I change ip_address:/mountpoint with hostname_server:/mountpoint in /etc/fstab, it isn't mounted and told me that "No address associated with hostname"

----------

## yellowhat

Seems to be solved adding possible ip_address' server to /etc/hosts

----------

